# 4" pedal blocks



## rollfaster (Oct 17, 2016)

Anyone making men's pedal blocks? Torrington 8 style?


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 21, 2016)

Anyone??


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 21, 2016)

Used to see them on eBay quite frequently. None currently listed. How about Memory Lane?


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 21, 2016)

Didn't see any there last I looked.


----------

